# Two-sided Marketplace Project...



## VKALFIERI (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, 

So, for my software development course, we have to create a Ruby On Rails app that is a two-sided marketplace, and I'm considering creating a two-sided marketplace for writers.

What features would you want in a two-sided marketplace for writers?

Would you consider Wattpad a two-sided marketplace?


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 12, 2017)

What's a two-sided marketplace?


----------



## VKALFIERI (Apr 12, 2017)

A two-sided-marketplace business model is a platform for economic exchange between two distinct user groups that provide each other with the benefits of a large network.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Apr 12, 2017)

VKALFIERI said:


> A two-sided-marketplace business model is a platform for economic exchange between two distinct user groups that provide each other with the benefits of a large network.



Nope. I'm no wiser....


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Apr 12, 2017)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Nope. I'm no wiser....



They're pretty common and, as ever, management jargon aims to confuse. 

Basically they are a product or service that supports two different user bases. So credit card companies support both the users and the retailers (and the banks). Or yellow pages supports both 
advertisers and the users. 

Whereas a shop - even though it supports its bank by using its services - is placed to support a specific service user (the customer). But a post office counter supports both the customer and eg the banks who use it for lodgements etc 

For books I think libraries qualify - they support both the authors and publishers and the readers. 

Is Wattpad two-sided? Possibly - it supports both the writing community and the readers.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes, that makes it clearer!


----------



## VKALFIERI (Apr 17, 2017)

So my idea for this project is to create a space for authors who would like beta readers called "Beta Share(name could change)". I think this would qualify as a two-sided marketplace. It would involve the readers having to bid on stories they'd like to read based on descriptions posted by the authors. The authors would only be able to charge a maximum of $5 per story and bids would be at $0.10 increments. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Nick B (Apr 17, 2017)

I may be missing the point here. Are you suggesting Beta readers paying to provide a service? Because that would sort of suck.

I've heard of beta readers who charge, is that what you mean?


----------



## Vaz (Apr 17, 2017)

Beta readers having to buy stories would kinda suck, if that's the plan.


----------



## tinkerdan (Apr 17, 2017)

Agreed:


Vaz said:


> Beta readers having to buy stories would kinda suck, if that's the plan.


A duplex marketplace needs to offer something of value to each side.
The value to a writer is a beta reader (specifically one that will have valid and valuable input).
The value to the Beta reader is a chance to read something new for free.
Same with ARC readers.
Which brings to mind perhaps a site that connects ARC books to readers-since one goal of that is to obtain Advanced Reviews for an up-coming work.

Sounds like you are trying to set up something to make money for someone. Which is not bad. But if it's to keep the site maintained then I'd think that the money would come from the authors and not the readers.

It would go the other way if you were offering discounted finished works.


----------



## VKALFIERI (Apr 17, 2017)

It's totally okay, because I've flipped this idea and decided to make it a place to sell old books. Like eBay's book section, but specifically just for books. No other content.

The name of my project will be: Book Ends - new beginnings for old books.

Also, a place already exists that offers a similar service to the beta reader idea, it's called betareaders.com.au and has editors and published authors who offer their opinion on your work on a fee based system. So they charge a fee to have your story read....


----------

